# 2007 sentra with P0300



## Baldguy (3 mo ago)

New to the group. Looking for some help. 2007 Sentra with the 2.0 engine and 197k miles. Code P0300, multi cylinder misfire. Compression is #1 90psi, #2, 120psi, #3 130psi,and #4 90psi. Obviously have a compression issue and with almost 200k miles and a daughter who wasn't very good about keeping up with oil changes, I'm suspecting a piston ring problem. Hopefully after I complete a leak draw down check tomorrow, I'll know for sure. Suspecting that it is a lower engine problem, has anyone successfully removed a 2.0L engine from a Sentra without removing the transmission too? Can they be separated while still in the vehicle? Thanks in advance for any help or suggestions.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Baldguy said:


> Suspecting that it is a lower engine problem, has anyone successfully removed a 2.0L engine from a Sentra without removing the transmission too? Can they be separated while still in the vehicle?


I think it's possible on an MR20 Sentra, but the easiest way is to drop the whole engine and tranny out of the car on the subframe. If you lift it out there's really no easy way.


----------

